# ID a Carter quad



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm not finding the info I need to identify the carb I bought Sunday. It's a Carter but only has a 4 number ID. It's 4675S and below that is stamped HO. I wanna go off the deep end and believe I scored a ram air carb, but my luck doesn't run in that direction.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

According to here : THE CARBURETOR SHOP / Carburetor Identification

Carter built quadrajets: Carter Carburetor Company of St. Louis produced millions of quadrajets under license from GM from 1966 through 1979. These carburetors carry the exact same identification as their Rochester counterparts, and parts are directly interchangeable. Carter also produced "aftermarket" replacement quadrajets, which will be identified by the traditional Carter part number (4 digits, followed by the letter "S"). An example of this numbering system would be 4675S, which is identical except for the number to 7028262.


7028262 is a 68 quadrajet for a 400


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That's all I can find too, that it's a replacement for a 702-7,8,9-262 original. Trouble is, they list different rebuild kits for those 3 years.... Guess I'll have to disassemble it to know what I have and need for a kit.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

That's what I would do; just to be sure you got the most complete/correct one. How are the kits different? Yours is the '68 model. Theres more than one for the 68?


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't know if this helps, but here goes.

1967 

Carter replacement carb# 4455 replaced 702-7-262 (non q-jet)

67 q-jet numbers were 702-7-260, 702-7-261 and 703-7-263 (last is ram air)

1968

Carter replacement 4675s replaced q-jet # 702-8-262

68 q-jet numbers were 702-8-261 through 270, 702-8-276 (ram air)


1969

No carter replacement carb number for original. Presumably, the 68 you have is the same :confused 702-9-262 is listed as non q-jet

69 q-jet numbers are 702-9-263 standard trans, 702-9-270 AT and ram air

Who knows? crack the case and go from there


----------

